# Excellent stainable filler



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you use water or oil stain? I have some of this filler and haven't been so lucky with my results. Can't remember if I tried oil, water, or both types of stain but it always came out much lighter than the wood. And did you apply the stain after or mix it with the putty before? Thanks.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

ive used a ton of the white and its worked well, but then again almost everything I do is painted usually white


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Rick I used oil stain, Minwax Wood Finish English Chestnut color.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, I have about half a tube left so I'll give it another try.


----------

